# ENDOMITRIUM ULSTRASOUND



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello everyone -

I have to get an endometrium ultrasound done for the clinic i want to persue.  The clinic is in cyprus, and i know my gp won't give it to me  on the nhs due to my age. I live in Suffolk.

Any suggestions?

Many thanks.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Can't help in Suffolk loads of London places I travel to London to the birth company in Harley street- for £70 a scan plus train fare.


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks


----------

